# Scandium Frame S&W 1911, pros/cons?



## USAFgsm

What are your opinions on the S&W 1911s with scandium alloy frames? I assume it is lighter than the all steel ones, but is it as strong? What else should be considered?

I wasn't sure if I should put this in the general 1911 area or in the Smith & Wesson area, but the question is more about the materials than the brand, so here it is.

Thanks


----------



## Gearheart

That scandium alloy is mostly aluminum with a tiny bit of scandium in it.

Steel is much stonger than aluminum but aluminum is good enough for a semi-auto frame. The reduced weight will make the gun kick harder.


----------



## Teuthis

I personally consider Scandium guns as one of Smith and Wessons' real mistakes. They are not shooters. In every caliber, the felt recoil is considerably exacerbated, often to the point of making accurate fire impossible in the hands of the average shooter. 

I am relatively sure that it is possible for someone to drill enough with a Scandium gun to be effective. But I have tried them and passed on them. Everyone I have spoken with regarding the .357 model says they just cannot shoot .357 rounds in them. There is too much, painful recoil. 

When the chips are down, I want a gun I can shoot well with a natural level of recoil. Light carry weight does not traslate into security under fire.


----------



## USAFgsm

That makes sense, thank you gentlemen. Its the feel of the 1911 i'm going for anyway, so weight won't be an issue at all. Looks like i'll get a steel one and save some pennies, too.


----------



## Gearheart

I think Teuthis is thinking of revolvers.

The scandium alloy revolvers were real hand destroyers.

Lightwight frames in semi autos are less of an issue as long as the slide and barrel are steel. Just look how many guns have plastic frames these days.

I think you'll be happy with an all steel gun. It will balance better and should last forever if it's well cared for.


----------



## Teuthis

I was speaking of semi-autos too. I just used the painful recoil of the .357 as an example of one reason I think Scandium is superfluous. The .45 in Scandium, like its plastic counterparts, also sits light in the hand. It is not as bad as the revolvers but it is not steel and it does not have the balance that I think a .45 should. I tried one and declined to purchase it. Some people like the lighter, aluminum frames on .45's though. In 9mm the balance and recoil are not really an issue, and perhaps Scandium is superior to aluminum. However, since the Scandium firearms are made to be light and carry, I think in those calibers they should also be optimum shooters too. Have you ever tried the 44 magnum in Scandium? It is an exercise in bad judgement.


----------



## fritz

Teuthis said:


> I was speaking of semi-autos too. I just used the painful recoil of the .357 as an example of one reason I think Scandium is superfluous. The .45 in Scandium, like its plastic counterparts, also sits light in the hand. It is not as bad as the revolvers but it is not steel and it does not have the balance that I think a .45 should. I tried one and declined to purchase it. Some people like the lighter, aluminum frames on .45's though. In 9mm the balance and recoil are not really an issue, and perhaps Scandium is superior to aluminum. However, since the Scandium firearms are made to be light and carry, I think in those calibers they should also be optimum shooters too. Have you ever tried the 44 magnum in Scandium? It is an exercise in bad judgement.


I know this is a old post, but when I read this I couldnt help but resond. Really? I have A S&W 329PD Airlight Scandium frame 44 mag with a 4" barrel that is more accurate than my 6" barrel 629, the recoil on the 329 isnt as bad as you make it sound. Have you honestly ever shot one?


----------



## Trooper Joe

*Scandium frame 1911*

I am sort of surprised at the comments in this thread about the scandium frames. I intentially wanted one of the S&W Scandium frame guns after having bad luck with an aluminum frame, custom shop, officers grip Sig Sauer 1911 (4 1/4 barrel).

I was not going to purchase another alloy frame 1911 due to the feed ramp scarring and other issues I have been reading about.

My S&W 1911 ES (a discontinued model) has been perfect right out of the box. All my test shots at 15 + yards were touching each other. I am not much of a pistol shooter (retired from a State LEA over 22 years ago) but this gun really makes me look good on the range. This thing fed everything even some very hot 165 grn Cor-Bon loads I have had for quite some time. I did not notice anything that was uncomfortable when shooting these hot loads.

I would like a nice pre-series 80 Colt Combat Commander when I find one reasonably priced. It will be fun to shoot but not so much fun to carry. I carried a light weight Commander as a detective for quite a while. It wasn't bad and certainly more comfortable than a steel frame gun.

Just some thoughts,

Trooper Joe


----------



## 1jimmy

i recently bought a s&w 327 nightguard revolver 357 mag with scandiun alloy frame and yes it kicks a bit but not much more than my 686 4 inch


----------

